# Entrada analógica en S7-200



## Jotatejada (Sep 1, 2008)

Hola a todos. 

*Describo un poco lo que quiero hacer y con lo que cuento:* 
Necesito tomar la lectura de una entrada analógica de un módulo EM 231 de 4 entradas analógicas para S7-200. La señal analógica proviene de un transductor de corriente de entre 0 y 20 A (dc), con una salida de 0 a 10 V. Sé que el módulo de entradas analógicas tiene un formato de la palabra de datos (unipolar) de 0 a 32000, y ya he hecho los calculos para el escalado: (Y = 1600 X), donde Y es el valor de la palabra (entre 0 y 32000) y X es el valor de la medición analógica (entre 0 y 20 A). 

*Pregunta: *
La cuestión es que aunque tengo algunas nociones de programación en Step 7, no sé cómo tomar la lectura de la entrada analógica y como trabajar con ella, esto es, guardar la lectura en memoria, realizar acciones cuando esta lectura sea mayor o menor a determinados valores, etc. 


Bueno, os doy las gracias a todos por adelantado y espero vuestras propuestas.


----------



## tavoaleman (Sep 17, 2008)

para poder tomar la lectura de la entrada analogica deberas usar la sintaxis de AIX donde x corresponde al byte de la posicion de la entrada analogica.

a mi se me ocurre que primero tranfieras el valor de la entrada a una variable de tipo entero, para despues convertir esta variable en una de tipo doble entero, y asi poder multiplicarla por 1600 y evitar el desborde de bits.

ya con la viariable de tipo dint puedes realizar comparaciones para emplear limites en determinador valores como lo que tu buscas hacer.


----------

